# HI everyone!



## bnsn (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi! I'm new here and new to pellet grills and smoking. I've been a backyard grill guy for a long time, and have always loved BBQ and smoked meat, but just have never done it myself. I'm currently shopping for a pellet grill and hope to join in the fun!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

If you are looking for a pellet grill, check out the Rec Tec Bull.  I don't have one but have seen one in action.  What a nice unit.

JC


----------



## bnsn (Jun 18, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


I'm also from MN, glad to see others here! I didn't see a MN forum in the local forum, so I assumed there weren't many.


----------



## bnsn (Jun 18, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> If you are looking for a pellet grill, check out the Rec Tec Bull.  I don't have one but have seen one in action.  What a nice unit.
> 
> JC


Yeah, I'd love a Rec Tec, I'm looking at them, but probably going to keep the budget lower and go with a Pitboss or something like it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee. I have a pitboss Austin xl and it's a great smoker


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN. RecTec Mini here. Love it.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2020)

A Big Ole Welcome from East Texas

Gary


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## bnsn (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Glad to be here now. 

I'm looking at the Pitboss Pro 820 and 1100 at Lowe's. I've also looked at the Traeger Silverton 620 at Costco and I keep going back to looking at the Rec Tec Trailblazer (RT-340), but it just seems too small. My brother and mom both bought Traeger Pro's last summer and that's what got me looking at them. My gas grill is getting old in the tooth, and I'd like to replace it with something I can use for everything (all of these seem to be able to do the job, maybe adding GrillGrates to all but the Pitboss to get the searing done). I've also looked at GMG and Camp Chef and even the Cuisinart at Walmart too. Honestly they all have their plusses and minuses, but the majority of them would work. Rec Tec seems to be the most highly recommended, and the Stampede (RT-590) would be great, but it is more than I want to spend right now (especially when you add a cover and GrillGrates).


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 19, 2020)

Grill grates aren't needed on pitboss. It has a sear flame that slides open


----------



## bnsn (Jun 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Grill grates aren't needed on pitboss. It has a sear flame that slides open


Yep, that's why those are high on my list :)


----------

